# Shop sink



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Here is a pair of laundry sinks I just installed at our shop for washing down parts, etc. It was a "spare time" project, so it took over a month haha.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Across the ceiling....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

What's the make and model of that mini ejector package? I've got an application where it would fit perfectly.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> What's the make and model of that mini ejector package? I've got an application where it would fit perfectly.


It's a Liberty Pumps model 404 package. 1/3 hp pump. Works great.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

....and of course the certified backflow guy (me) puts a hose on the spout with no vacuum breaker, creating a perfect cross connection. Ah well. I'll put one on when I have more spare time......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

luv2plum said:


> ....and of course the certified backflow guy (me) puts a hose on the spout with no vacuum breaker, creating a perfect cross connection. Ah well. I'll put one on when I have more spare time......



Ahh, human just like the rest of us. :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Now to bring in the electrician..............


----------

